# Gaming Rechner: G-Sync/F-Sync oder lieber ein IPS Panel?



## Bastian83 (26. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend,

ich stelle mir einen neuen Gaming Rechner zusammen, mit dem ich auch im Internet surfe. Filme/Serien schaue ich am Fernseher.

Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich noch zwischen der GTX 1080 sowie der Vega 56 und ich weiß, um den Aufpreis für G-Sync gegenüber AMD's F-Sync.

Ich stelle mir nun nicht nur die Frage, ob die Nvidia oder AMD Kombi sinnvoller ist, sondern auch, ob es mehr Sinn macht, einen IPS Panel Monitor ohne G/F-Sync- statt eines TN Panel mit G/F-Sync zu haben.

1) Welche Faktoren muss ich bei dieser Entscheidung berücksichtigen, wenn ich möglichst lange etwas vom Rechner samit Monitor haben möchte?
Ich betreibe übrigens kein E-Sport und bei den Games würde ich sowohl Rollenspiele, als auch Shooter oder Adventures zocken.

2) Stimmt es, dass G/F-Sync den Vorteil bieten, tatsächliche 40-50FPS wie 70 FPS wirken zu lassen. Mit der immer steigenden Anspruch der Spiele an Grafikkarten, käme man also, nach der Logik, mit einem G/F-Sync Monitor länger aus als mit einem IPS Panel.

3) Das wäre übrigens der empfohlene TN Monitor mit F-Sync:
Test Monitor Iiyama GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Teil 6
Und diese hier für G-Sync:
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, Dell S2716DG, ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR | Geizhals Deutschland

4) Bei den IPS Panels werden der Acer XB271HU/270HU sowie der ASUS MG279Q stark empfohlen. Was wäre statt des IPS Asus MG279W vom Acer XF270HU zu halten (man kann angeblich mittels eines einfachen Hacks die Standardt Bildwiederholrate anpassen).

Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## 0ssi (26. Oktober 2017)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> 2) Stimmt es, dass G/F-Sync den Vorteil bieten, tatsächliche 40-50FPS wie 70 FPS wirken zu lassen.


Nein. Wenn du ohne Sync zockst fühlen sich 50FPS ganz genauso an wie 50FPS mit G-Sync aber ohne Sync hast du minimales Tearing und mit G-Sync eben nicht.
Zockst du jedoch mit V-Sync dann fühlen sich 50FPS durch den Input Lag eher wie 40 an, Mit FreeSync/G-Gync ist dieser Lag nicht also kein Performanceverlust.
Zu beachten ist dabei je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing (ohne Sync) und desto weniger Input Lag (mit V-Sync) also auf 144Hz ist Beides viel geringer als auf 60Hz.

Wer nun denkt er kann smooth mit V-Sync zocken der irrt denn das geht nur gut solange FPS=Hz, bei 60Hz mit 60FPS kein Problem aber bei 144Hz wird es schwer.
Sobald die FPS unter 144 fallen läuft es unrund und genau dann hilft FreeSync/G-Sync weil die Hz vom Monitor dynamisch mit den FPS laufen also zB 90FPS=90Hz.
Das gilt aber wie gesagt nur bei aktiver Bildsynchronisation. Wer auf 144Hz ohne Sync zockt weil minimales Tearing nicht stört, der braucht kein FreeSync/G-Sync.


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst ja auch einen IPS mit Freesync oder G-Sync kaufen, wenn du viel Wert auf die Farbwiedergabe legst.
Falls du jedoch keine Fotos oder Videos bearbeitest, würde ich mir den Aufpreis sparen. Bei Shootern hast du mit TN jedenfalls die schnellste Reaktionszeit.
Der Dell S2716DG ist ein toller Moni, für ein TN sind die Farben sehr gut.
Bei Acer und Asus sind die Qualitätskontrollen teilweise sehr schwach, das endet bei vielen Käufern in einem Umtauschmarathon, bis ein fehlerfreies Gerät ankommt.

Die bessere Farbwiedergabe vom IPS Panel ist leider auch mit IPS-Glow verbunden, das ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Bastian83 (28. Oktober 2017)

Also, obwohl die IPS Bildqualität noch besser ist und die Reaktionszeit bei den IPS auch nur bei 4ms liegt, empfehlt ihr dennoch auch weiterhin TN Panels für meine Zwecke?

Unumstritten ist augenscheinlich, dass es auch viele schlechte TN Panels gibt.
Das ist aber bei den verlinkten Modellen definitiv nicht der Fall?


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2017)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Also, obwohl die IPS Bildqualität noch besser ist und die Reaktionszeit bei den IPS auch nur bei 4ms liegt, empfehlt ihr dennoch auch weiterhin TN Panels für meine Zwecke?
> 
> Unumstritten ist augenscheinlich, dass es auch viele schlechte TN Panels gibt.
> Das ist aber bei den verlinkten Modellen definitiv nicht der Fall?



TN-Panels sind Schwachsinn, Keiner wirklich Keiner merkt den Unterschied zwischen 1 und 4 ms.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Sagst du, aber gibt genug die das merken.
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er das braucht.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> TN-Panels sind Schwachsinn, Keiner wirklich Keiner merkt den Unterschied zwischen 1 und 4 ms.


Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß die 1ms eher ein Werbegag sind und meist nur erreicht werden wenn man die Pixelbeschleunigung Overdrive voll aufdreht wodurch man auf ca. 2ms kommt
und dann noch eine Blur Reduction zuschaltet was theoretisch 1ms ergibt. Im normalen Betrieb mit OD auf mittlerer Stufe haben die meisten TN auch nur 3ms und IPS 5-6 also nichts mit 1 vs. 4.
Samsung wirbt sogar bei ihren VA Panel mit 1ms was eigentlich total utopisch ist. Die Teile haben ohne OD/BR 10ms+ und mit vielleicht höchstens 5ms. Die Hersteller schummeln da gerne rum.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Die 1ms von Samsung sind nicht utopisch, weil es MPRT und nicht GtG ist.
Sieht halt schöner aus auf dem Papier.
Wie das erreicht wird, interessiert die meisten Leute ja nicht.


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sagst du, aber gibt genug die das merken.
> Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er das braucht.



Nein es gibt keinen Menschen der es merken kann, da die selbst die beste Reaktionszeit die dem Menschen rein theoretisch möglich ist noch immer bei deutlich mehr als 4ms liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Was hat denn die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen damit zu tun?


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen damit zu tun?



Das du den Unterschied schlicht nicht wahrnehmen kannst, weil der Mensch selbst auf das Bild das der Monitor wiedergibt nicht so schnell reagieren kann.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Ok, ich sehe schon, dass du richtig Ahnung hast.
Thema Schlieren und wie sie entstehen ist dir bekannt?


----------



## Bastian83 (28. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend,

würdet Ihr denn jetzt ein IPS Panel oder TN Panel nehmen und was wären die Konsequenzen, wenn das IPS kein G/F-Sync bieten würde?

Ich weiß, das sind nur zwei Benchmarks, aber typische Games wie ich sie spiele:
Assassin&apos;s Creed: Origins im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Dass die 1080er immer besser ist als die Vega 56 ist, zeigt sich, ABER was mir auffällt; sobald man in die 27 Zoll Größe geht (also 2560 Pixel) sacken die FPS Zahlen drastisch zusammen. Ihr sagt mir immer alle, dass man um 60-70FPS bei Adventures & Co. und um die 80FPS bei Shootern haben sollte. All das erfüllt die 1080er in der 1900er Auflösung, aber geht man auf 27 Zoll/2500 Pixel,sieht das schon ganz anders aus.

Ich frage mich halt; wenn 27 Zoll die aktuellen GPUs doch schon stark in die Knie zwingen, dann kann ich doch in 2 Jahren gar nicht mehr mit der GPU zocken und dann habe ich nichts mehr von den schönen 27 Zoll/2500er Auflösung.
*Oder übersehe ich da als Laie etwas?*

Wenn nicht, spricht doch im Grunde bei der Lanlebigkeit alles dafür, auf 24 Zoll zu gehen oder?

Seid ganz ehrlich, wenn 27 Zoll doch (wieso auch immer), besser ist, dann erklärt es mir gerne.

Thanks


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Deiner Grafikkarte ist egal wie gross der Monitor, die fps hängen an der Auflösung.
Was halt der Unterschied ist, dass WQHD auf 24" nochmal ein Stück schärfer aussieht als bei 27".

Wie viel fps du in deinen Spielen brauchst, kannst du am besten selbst beurteilen.
Bedenke bei den Test auch immer, dass die mit den höchsten Einstellungen gemacht werden.

Zum Thema IPS vs TN:
IPS hat halt Probleme mit backlighbleeding und glow.
TN kann auch backlightbleeding haben und du hast halt oft nur 6bit+FRC anstatt echte 8bit wie bei fast jedem IPS oder VA.


----------



## Bastian83 (28. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deiner Grafikkarte ist egal wie gross der Monitor, die fps hängen an der Auflösung.
> Was halt der Unterschied ist, dass WQHD auf 24" nochmal ein Stück schärfer aussieht als bei 27".
> 
> Wie viel fps du in deinen Spielen brauchst, kannst du am besten selbst beurteilen.
> ...



Kannst du mir das mit IPS und TN Problemen auch als Laie erklären? 

Was ist dann der Vorteil von 27 Zoll bzw. sollte ich dann besser auf  24 Zoll gehen oder kann man einen 27 Zoll, wenn es nicht mehr reicht,  auch mit 1900er Auflösung betreiben (sinnvoll?)

Okay, höchste  Einstellungen, aber wenn man sich schon die aktuell zweitbeste GPU  leistet, sollte man auch diesen Anforderungen gerecht werden


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2017)

Warum gehst du immer noch davon aus, dass ein 27" WQHD als Auflösung hat?
Zudem sollte die Verringerung der Auflösung immer die letze Option sein.

Google mal nach Colorbanding bei zB dem Dell S2716DG und backlightbleeding beim Asus PG279Q.
Da solltest du viele Beispiele für die jeweiligen Probleme finden.


----------



## Bastian83 (1. November 2017)

Guten Morgen,
jetzt wird es wieder tricky für mich 

Sowohl der Acer 27 als auch in 24 Zoll sind kräftig gesunken und im Sonderangebot für 399€ bzw. 515€:
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, Dell S2716DG, ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, AOC Agon AG241QG, Dell S2417DG | Geizhals Deutschland

Mutmaßlich wird das jetzt öfters bis Weihnachten passieren, gerade bei Monitoren oder?

Es geht für mich nicht nur um die Frage 24 vs. 27 Zoll, sondern auch darum, dass Acer angeblich keinen guten Service bietet.
Mir ist klar, dass sich meist nur unzufriedene Kunden im Internet äußern, aber es scheint da keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden zu geben:
Acer Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of www.acer.com
ASUS Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of www.asus.com

Top 977 Reviews and Complaints about Acer
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/asus.html?page=2

Ach ja, Dell ist auch nicht besser:
https://www.trustpilot.com/search?query=dell
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/dell_svc.html

Woher kommt es also, dass Acer immer besonders negativ erwähnt wird und was mache ich denn nun?

Gestern schaute ich mir dieses 1440p vs. 1080p Video an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZYLHPleZQQ
ABER das bringt mir doch gar nichts, weil es um zwei verschiedene Auflösung geht und das ich 2500 wähle, steht ja fest. Hoffentlich finde ich noch ein 2500er Vergleichsvideo.

Merci


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Die von dir gezeigten Modelle haben alle TN Panels, da sollten bei entsprechenden Einstellungen keine zu großen Unterschiede verbleiben am Ende wie wenn du zwischen IPS und TN wählst. Ob 24 oder 27 Zoll kannst nur du selbst für dich entscheiden. Letztlich ist es ja auch eine Preisfrage. Kundenservice würde ich erstmal vom Laden abhängig machen wo du kaufst. Ich persönlich glaube dass du mit dem XB für 399 nicht viel falsch machen kannst.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. November 2017)

Der Asus hat "echte" 8 Bit, während der Dell und Acer "nur" 6 Bit+FRC haben. Ich meine, man merkt den Unterschied zwischen 6 und 8 Bit eher als zwischen TN und IPS in der Preisklasse. Wohl wegen den 8 Bit ist der Asus auch etwas teurer als die anderen beiden. Ich finde, dass der knackige Kontrast (über 2.000:1) der VA-Panels auch deutlicher hervorsticht als der TN-IPS-Unterschied, daher sind die auch aktuell meine Favoriten.


----------

